# Installing Switch in Pocket Door Wall



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

In the process of doing a complete home rehab for my family. My wife loves pocket doors, so.......... we have pocket doors. Several of them. In most cases, I've worked out the wiring/switch/plug locations away from the pocket frame areas. However, in two cases, the ideal location is in the wall area of the pocket. 2x4 wall construction. Would prefer to not shore out the walls thicker or have an exterior switch box.
I'm looking for options to wire a double switch in these small cavities. Unfortunately, one of the switches is to be a dimmer, which further creates space issues using shallow boxes. As it stands, I have about 1 1/4" depth to work with for the box. Is there such a box out there? And only 1/2"strong for running wire. Would running the wire in 1/2" EMT up into the attic cavity work? Is there a specific product out there for this application?
This is a permitted job.
Just looking for options here.
Thanks!
Jules


----------



## teamo (Sep 7, 2008)

The 1/2 inch emt to the attic would be fine. I know you don't want the wall built out but what about two layers of 1/2 inch drywall on wall with the door? That would give you another inch, so added to the 1 1/4 inch that you have would give you 2 1/4 inches to work with. Is there any option to mount the box on the other wall inside or outside of the door?


----------



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

teamo said:


> The 1/2 inch emt to the attic would be fine. I know you don't want the wall built out but what about two layers of 1/2 inch drywall on wall with the door? That would give you another inch, so added to the 1 1/4 inch that you have would give you 2 1/4 inches to work with. Is there any option to mount the box on the other wall inside or outside of the door?


Thanks for your response.

The 1 1/4 included the first layer of rock, so I would only gain a 1/2" by doubling up. 
This setup is a jack and jill/California bath. The two wall/doors in question are entering from the master bedroom on one side, and a second bedroom - 1/2 bath from the other. I can put the switches for the master on the outside if I have to, but can't from the 2nd bedroom. ie- my two daughters room. At the moment, 2 years old, and not-yet-born-girl. I can just see it. A five year old showing a three year old how to "freak" mommy out by flipping a three-way outside the main bath/shower area 

I see using the EMT less of a potential problem than the CM's of the switch boxes.

Regards,
Jules


----------



## proremodel (Jan 30, 2011)

Is there anyway to fur out that side of the pocket door? Say 1in furred out with wood and then rock over that. Then you have enough room to put a normal box in.


----------



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

proremodel said:


> Is there anyway to fur out that side of the pocket door? Say 1in furred out with wood and then rock over that. Then you have enough room to put a normal box in.


 
I plan to do that as a last resort. I need switches on two walls in the same room, so I'd loose 2" total space out of the room. Doesn't sound like a lot, but I am working with limited space, and would prefer not, if possible.

thanks.
Jules


----------



## djinlondon (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm doing this with double pocket doors this week. Would be curious to know how you ended up doing this.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

A 4 square box and a flat mud ring is the shallowest box out there. They are 1 1/2 deep.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

IIRC you can fit a 2" deep box in the pocket door frame. The door does not fill the entire cavity between the slides.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Home Depot has some real nice pull-chain fixtures and you could use a gold chain with a fancy fob.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Check with your codes, though - mine was stingy and to avoid losing space in the room by furring out I just put the switch on a different wall.

However - there are shallow-depth boxes (1-1/2 deep I think) and special receptacles and switches that fit into these.


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

Perhaps an occupancy sensor would allow you to locate the switch in a different wall with more space. Auto on--auto off, nice! I put one in our main bath as the girls refused to turn that light off. Even ran it thru a dimmer and installed an override for constant on power when needed.


----------



## eddie1247 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Build out the corner?*

I know that you are limited for space, but could you build out the corner 3"x3" or 3 1/2" x 3 1/2 to accomodate the switch?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Pull chains I'm tellin' ya - PULL CHAINS!


----------



## scyarch (Oct 20, 2011)

Not sure if this would help or if I understood correctly, but in the spots where the perfect location is where the pocket door is... Does the pocket door meet the wall with a almost T-shape where the vertical segment of the T would be the door and the horizontal is another wall? If that's the case, or if not, I was just wondering why that location where the door shuts wouldn't work.. unless it's an issue with running the wiring over to that spot? (Basically, why can't you put a switch right next to where the pocket door closes be it at a perpendicular angle to the door or what have you, as opposed to where it opens?)


----------



## djinlondon (Sep 28, 2011)

Decided to build out the frame with 2x6s using 2x4s on flat and use a 4 square box (as per jimmy)... Sorry Bud


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

An unthought of benefit is that it will also give your wall stability - I have a pre-fab pocket door housing and that wall has a lot more rattle to it than I'd like.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Home Depot has some real nice pull-chain fixtures and you could use a gold chain with a fancy fob.:thumbsup:





Bud Cline said:


> Pull chains I'm tellin' ya - PULL CHAINS!


And if you get the right one.....it looks reall neat.....and....real easy to wire up....everything is up in the same area.

My wife and I think pull chains are a great looking switch that is frequently overlooked as an option.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

ddawg16 said:


> And if you get the right one.....it looks reall neat.....and....real easy to wire up....everything is up in the same area.
> 
> My wife and I think pull chains are a great looking switch that is frequently overlooked as an option.


And if you ever want to move the switch, you can just get string and drapes it across the room. A million reasons why pull chains are great


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

jimmy21 said:


> And if you ever want to move the switch, you can just get string and drapes it across the room. A million reasons why pull chains are great


Use a bunch of pulleys and you could really have some fun....

On a serious note....My wife is English....and as such, really likes the feel of a bathroom with a pull chain for the lights....makes here feel at home....


----------



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

djinlondon said:


> I'm doing this with double pocket doors this week. Would be curious to know how you ended up doing this.


Sounds like you solved your problem. In my case, I ended up putting raised boxes, and made boxed escusions. Not the preferred way I wanted, but it works, and really isn't too much of an eyesore.


----------



## djinlondon (Sep 28, 2011)

Hopefully this will be done by next weekend and I'll post some pics.


----------



## djinlondon (Sep 28, 2011)

Attached are the pics of what I've done so far. Still need to finish some of the wiring, but for the most part it's done. Hopefully the inspector doesn't have a problem with it.


----------



## mikeonsimcoe (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey there Dj - are you in Canada and did the inspector pass your pocket door electrical ?


----------



## djinlondon (Sep 28, 2011)

mikeonsimcoe said:


> Hey there Dj - are you in Canada and did the inspector pass your pocket door electrical ?


Yes on both counts! :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeonsimcoe (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank-you ! You wouldn't happen to know of there is any ESA documentation on this ?

I have a 2x6 framed pocket door so no space issues, I was planning to run armour cable from below to the switch which is a heated floor system - shallow boxes are hidden like yours are by the stud.


----------



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.functionaldevices.com/lighting-controls/lightcontrollers.php

This is easier, low voltage wiring to inexpensive alarm style magnetic switches.


----------

